# 13's for sale rims and tires



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

UP FOR SALE IS A SET OF 13"RIMS WITH TIRES 
TIRES ARE BRAND NEW RIMS ARE USED BUT IN GOOD CONDITION SELLING FOR $300 BOTH FIRST $300 TAKES THEM


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

how much shipped to 77041..


----------



## aztecman (Jan 4, 2010)

pm me your number so i could talk to u about them thanks


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

Good deal


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

still have them?


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hstntx713_@Feb 14 2011, 09:32 AM~19866268
> *still have them?
> *


Yes I do


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## flip236 (Feb 9, 2011)

STILL GOT THEM I HAVE A HOMIE IN LA THAT CAN PICK THEM UP FOR ME SHOOT ME A TEXT 2094305185


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

YES I STILL HAVE THEM THEY ARE STILL FOR SALE


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

whats the total with shipping to 77041


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hstntx713_@Feb 14 2011, 08:35 PM~19869604
> *whats the total with shipping to 77041
> *



shipped to 21769??


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 14 2011, 05:36 PM~19870188
> *shipped to 21769??
> *


pm sent


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## regal_81 (Aug 31, 2010)

how much ship to 71105 pm me u take paypal???


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal_81_@Feb 14 2011, 10:40 PM~19873246
> *how much ship to 71105 pm me u take paypal???
> *


pm sent


----------



## ESClassic (Dec 30, 2010)

How much to 20616


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

Shipped to 99156?


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

ok guys im not gonna ship out to anywhere it just is way to much money you will pay more for the shipping then the rims its not worth it local pick up or within 75miles ill meet you somewhere the rims are in baldwin park ca


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORBIDDEN PASSION_@Feb 15 2011, 10:09 AM~19875165
> *ok guys im not gonna ship out to anywhere it just is way to much money you will pay more for the shipping then the rims its not worth it local pick up or within 75miles ill meet you somewhere the rims are in baldwin park ca
> *


If that was the case no one would sell tires on here..!


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Feb 15 2011, 10:54 AM~19875858
> *If that was the case no one would sell tires on here..!
> *


ur gonna spend more on shipping then the rims and tires are worth


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

bump


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

UP FOR SALE IS A SET OF 13"RIMS WITH TIRES 
TIRES ARE BRAND NEW RIMS ARE USED BUT IN GOOD CONDITION SELLING FOR $300 BOTH FIRST $300 TAKES THEM


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORBIDDEN PASSION (May 9, 2008)

sold sold sold


----------



## Mario Navarro (Mar 28, 2014)

send me your number, text, if still have , talk about picking them up today? 562-347-0595


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Topic is 3 years old and says SOLD.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Lol


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------

